
Minimum Viable Air Quality Monitoring - igor47
https://igor.moomers.org/minimal-viable-air-quality
======
igor47
for folks in the bay area, i have a few extra PMS7003 devices. if you'd like
to build your own one of these, ping me (email in profile) and i can leave one
on my porch for you to come grab.

------
oski
definitely recommend taping up windows. nice to see some data to back this up.

